# No wound care with plastibell circ?



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

I had someone tell me just now that there is no wound care with a plastibell circ. No Vaseline, no gauze, no nothing.

Is this likely true, or is he full of it?


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I think it's true, the bell stays on until the circ heals. But there's also a higher risk of infection and complication with the plastibell method. Plus I've heard it hurts worse, they're basically cutting off blood supply to the foreskin until it dies and falls off, which can take days if not weeks.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
I think it's true, the bell stays on until the circ heals. But there's also a higher risk of infection and complication with the plastibell method. Plus I've heard it hurts worse, they're basically cutting off blood supply to the foreskin until it dies and falls off, which can take days if not weeks.

Oh. my.














I don't know much about circ methods & this is why. Makes me feel like throwing up.

Sus


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I dislike whenever someone who says plastibell doesn't require cutting but it does and I seen those plastibell devices in real form and I'm like going for someone thinking foreskin is an odd thing but a cap on the penis isn't ? Plus , plastibell stuff does need to be cleaned imagine how much bm proably get stuck to that cap that has a good depth to hold alot of bm in it .

Plus plastibells days for it to come off is 10-12 days and right before it comes off there is a scab that forms right next to it .

Plus, the plastibell complication could cause 2 big results as in a paraphimosis reaction by making the foreskin swell back behind the glans causing a risk of losing the glans, the plastibell can actually get stuck inside the foreskin .

The other result which is not a bad result but it could be to the kid who may end up re-circ'ed because a plastibell has been known to leave more foreskin and if you grew up in a circ'ed family all you saw was wide out there glans no coverage at all so if someone continued circ'ing but ended up having their son come out with foreskin remants still covering the glans to make the parent assume that the doctor did it inappropiately and may request to have the rest removed.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With the plastibell there is dead flesh left behind that falls off







They still tear the foreskin from the glans and they still cut the foreskin off as close to the ring as they can. You have to keep it clean because there is an open wound there.

This is what I found on care:

Quote:

For the Plastibell Method:
• Petroleum jelly can be put on the
Plastibell ring after cleaning.
• The ring should fall off 4 to 10 days
after the circumcision. Do not pull
the Plastibell ring off, because this
can cause bleeding.
• Clean your baby's penis by gently
washing with water three times a
day or during diaper changes.
I cant stomach looking through more


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

All I was told was to put neosporin + pain relief ointment on it at every diaper change. No gauze. Of course he only had the plastibell on a matter of hours before he had to be taken back into surgery for uncontrollable bleeding. Then we had the gauze and cleaning. It was NOT humane, I can't even begin to explain how awful his poor penis looked.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OperaDiva* 
All I was told was to put neosporin + pain relief ointment on it at every diaper change. No gauze. Of course he only had the plastibell on a matter of hours before he had to be taken back into surgery for uncontrollable bleeding. Then we had the gauze and cleaning. It was NOT humane, I can't even begin to explain how awful his poor penis looked.

was he able to retain his foreskin? how is it now?


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes it's true. You just wait for the skin to rot off.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
was he able to retain his foreskin? how is it now?

There would be no way to "retain the foreskin," as it is cut off as part of the Plastibell procedure. To understand the steps of the Plastibell procedure see:

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/
Click on "How" on the menu at right.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

There is definitely cutting with the Plastibell method. The wound itself isn't as exposed as a Gomco circ, and most pediatricians tell parents to just apply a little petroleum jelly if the tip looks raw.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
was he able to retain his foreskin? how is it now?


No, he is circumcised now :-( Thankfully recovered with no further issues. If you want the whole story see the thread titled "In case you needed another reason-circ horror story" in this forum.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I hate when people say there is no cutting in the Plastibell....

First they grab the foreskin with clamps and pull it out, then cut a slit TOWARD THE HEAD. (can we say 'oops, I slipped and poked your penis with these scissors?!) then they peel the foreskin off the glans insert the plastibell, tie it off and trim the foreskin. That is cutting.

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/im...beldrawhow.jpg

The link is a drawing, but it still turns my stomach.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I have 3 sons, but only my oldest who is almost 7 years old is circd and it was done with the plastibell. I remember they told me not to use vaseline or anything too and I listened until it kept sticking to his diaper and leaving blood so then I started using vaseline.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, but was plastibell invented out of sheer laziness? I cannot see how this is easier or less invasive? If a poor boy is going to be circ'd, at least just get it over with so the poor baby can heal, don't keep a friggen' plastic thing on his little penis, slowly amputating the last little bit of skin for a week or more.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

For some reason they assume plastibell is no cutting and they assume plastibell is a gentler method but wouldn't you think it would be more worse especially to have a foreskin turn necrosis that makes me wonder what it does to the rest of the body during that time ?

Also, I wonder why do people say that oh plastibell is a funky but adorable thing on their son's penis . How can it be funky and adorable ?

To me I saw a plastibell not on a baby but a real plastibell that was so tiny and I'm like how does that ever fit on a baby penis ?

Plus to me a gauze on my son's arm from his IV almost 2 yrs ago that was something we were not used too and thank goodness he only had it on for a few hrs but the gauze was on his arm to prevent him from pulling his IV out .

So if someone like me can get worried about a gauze over a IV for 6 hrs but not get scared of a gauze or a cap on the penis that don't make sense ?

Plus I saw on Tlc when this dad was getting the diaper off and the gauzed pulled off with the diaper the baby let out the loudest screech ever which made the dad feel so bad but then he said he decided to do something to not hurt the baby to prevent things from sticking and I'm thining like now your trying to not hurt the baby if you didn't want to hurt the baby you could have prevented the two things .

One Circumcision and two the gauze from the circumcision being attached to the diaper that it ripped off =both hurt .

Sometimes I wonder when circumcision seems obviously not so right to many people that I wonder how is it that others are not able to see it's not right ?


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

Before I decided not to circumcise my oldest I thought the plastibell would be the best method. I didn't want to hurt him and the info I had said that with plastibell a plastic ring is put on the penis and the foreskin simply falls off after a while. I didn't realize they would cut it, too, or that the separation of foreskin from glans would be painful.


----------



## melis79 (May 18, 2009)

I used to work in large Ob/Gyn office and of all the circ's done, the MD's who used plastibell method had the highest amount of complications. We would have moms calling in 2 weeks post circ freaking out because the plastibell was STUCK on their son and our RN's would have the moms come in to the office so they could try and soak it off and then remove it. Our RN's hated those dang plastibells. "easier" for the MD but worse for the poor baby's. This was back before I educated myself on circ and thought it was normal and needed... but even then I asked my OB who did my older DS's circ to not use plastibell. I only wish I hadnt had him cut at all.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I was told that the plastibell was supposed to reduce the amount of adhesions, since it separates what's left of the skin and the head of the penis and allows the two wounds to heal separately.

The very first circ I assisted with was a Plastibell in which the doctor accidentally yanked the plastibell off and there was major bleeding. I was newly pregnant with DS at the time and was deep breathing trying not to puke and/or punch the doctor.


----------

